# Which Tobacco's Room-note Gets the Most Compliments?



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My wife tends to enjoy anything with a maple topping- particularly a blend I get from a TN tobacconist. What garners the most positive comments from among the blends you smoke?


----------



## A Scot in Argentina (Sep 7, 2013)

My wife commented favourably yesterday on the aroma coming in through the window when I was outside smoking some Mac Baren Seven Seas Regular.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Boy, does that old Flying Dutchman ad bring back memories! Now THAT was a good room note. You could smoke that stuff in an ICU and the nurses wouldn't complain. Probably something the TabakNazi's got rid of early on, because it gave pipe smoking too good a reputation.

I think Three Blind Moose has engendered the most spontaneous positive remarks the past couple of years. I put it in the Golf Mix and Dart Mix, so occasionally somebody gets a whiff of it on the course and says something nice.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

xmas cookie by boswells


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lane RLP-6 for me.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Lane 1Q and recently Half and Half


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

My wife very seldom compliments room note, but she did say Sugar Barrel smells like brown sugar oatmeal.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bigdaddychester said:


> Lane 1Q and recently Half and Half


I do not have any clear memory of H&H, but I'm pretty sure I gave it a go somewhere along the line. The tobakrevs read like M79! :lol: Thought I'd add that I recall Butternut Burley having a very pleasant room not.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

pipinho said:


> xmas cookie by boswells


Second that.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1792


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> 1792


As I've always said, my favorite Vanilla aro 

Glad to see you haven't frozen solid up there!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've gotten lots of compliments lately when I light up the Peterson Christmas Blend. Very potpourri-like...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I've gotten lots of compliments lately when I light up the Peterson Christmas Blend. Very potpourri-like...


Is that the same stuff you sold me? Definitely nice and very unusual. Strawberries? :ask: I found that it palls rather quickly though, leaving enough for another holiday season. I broke some out for xmas, but it's back in the cellar. :smile:


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

My girlfriend can't stand any of the cigars I smoke, but she seems to like the DE Harvest on Hudson out of all the tobacco I've tried so far.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

My wife most favorably comments on Lane LL-7 and Sutliff Byzantium. The Byzantium really makes the place smell like Church incense (the classic frankincense/myrrh/benzoin blend sometimes called "3 Kings"). Very unique, and the more I smoke it, the more I enjoy it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I withdraw my recommendation for Butternut Burley. Just checked the reviews on tobaccoreviews and it apparently has turned into a PG gooper since the merger with Cigars International, probably because the components have changed to those supplied by the new parent company. It would appear that Butternut Burley has become merely another bad aromatic.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I withdraw my recommendation for Butternut Burley. Just checked the reviews on tobaccoreviews and it apparently has turned into a PG gooper since the merger with Cigars International, probably because the components have changed to those supplied by the new parent company. It would appear that Butternut Burley has become merely another bad aromatic.


I went and read the reviews you cite and I'm wondering if simply allowing it to dry on a plate for a few hours might resolve the "goopiness" people are citing? Personally, I've never met a tobacco that was too wet for simply airing out. Of course it is a pain in the butt, but it generally works.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I went and read the reviews you cite and I'm wondering if simply allowing it to dry on a plate for a few hours might resolve the "goopiness" people are citing? Personally, I've never met a tobacco that was too wet for simply airing out. Of course it is a pain in the butt, but it generally works.


You can taste too much PG and I really dislike it. Drying out doesn't really affect that at all. And I doubt if the taste and burning qualities are at all similar, either. :tsk: The thing that set BB apart was that it was NOT laden with PG and burned like real tobacco. The PG is still in there after the tobacco is dry, but setting it alite produces CO2 and H2O, the H2O being harvested by PG in the tobacco lower in the column, so that even if it starts dry, by the time you finish it will be a wet mess. The only purpose for PG is extending shelf life, as far as I know.

I must say, I don't even trust the new variety to have the same room not, although it well might. You can bet it will come with additional tongue bite, however, another gift from propylene glycol.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

freestoke said:


> The only purpose for PG is extending shelf life, as far as I know.


Which is ironic since many of us buy with the intent of putting it in jars for years, allowing it age and the sugars ferment.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Is that the same stuff you sold me? Definitely nice and very unusual. Strawberries? :ask: I found that it palls rather quickly though, leaving enough for another holiday season. I broke some out for xmas, but it's back in the cellar. :smile:


Yes sir, that's the stuff. Same year, I think...2012.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> 1792


Funny, my wife said 1792 smelled like burning dirty socks... She tends to vary her likes a lot though as she allegedly hates latakia but loves the smell of Frogmorton Cellar. I'd have to say her fav lately though has been Classic Burley Kake.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> You can taste too much PG and I really dislike it. Drying out doesn't really affect that at all. And I doubt if the taste and burning qualities are at all similar, either. :tsk: The thing that set BB apart was that it was NOT laden with PG and burned like real tobacco. The PG is still in there after the tobacco is dry, but setting it alite produces CO2 and H2O, the H2O being harvested by PG in the tobacco lower in the column, so that even if it starts dry, by the time you finish it will be a wet mess. The only purpose for PG is extending shelf life, as far as I know.
> 
> I must say, I don't even trust the new variety to have the same room not, although it well might. You can bet it will come with additional tongue bite, however, another gift from propylene glycol.


4noggins makes a butternut burley... Has anyone tried their version?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> 4noggins makes a butternut burley... Has anyone tried their version?


:shock: I bought mine from 4noggins. (I would never have ordered from P&C back then, being from NY at a time when they were in Albany.) I assumed it was the same stuff, ordered wholesale from P&C for resale. :ask: Now I'm confused. :dunno:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> :shock: I bought mine from 4noggins. (I would never have ordered from P&C back then, being from NY at a time when they were in Albany.) I assumed it was the same stuff, ordered wholesale from P&C for resale. :ask: Now I'm confused. :dunno:


I don't know. Maybe it's the same stuff? I've always ordered from P&C.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I don't know. Maybe it's the same stuff? I've always ordered from P&C.


Could be. It's listed under the 4noggins bulks now, as if they were blending it, but I think there used to be a separate section for Hearth and Home bulks on the site. Maybe Rich or Russ will drop in and straighten this out.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Nachman said:


> My wife very seldom compliments room note, but she did say Sugar Barrel smells like brown sugar oatmeal.


A constant bystander favorite.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

splattttttt said:


> A constant bystander favorite.


I'm probably gonna kick myself for not ordering a tub, but I think I'm going to resist the urge. I like Sugar Barrel, but I almost never smoke it. I still have about 4oz or so in mason jars, but I'm desperately trying to reduce the variety of my holdings, and SB doesn't quite make the grade.

I just loaded up on Three Blind Moose, which has a room note more or less in the SB direction (caramel, brown sugar, cookies, etc). I use it as the aromatic component in Dart Mix.


----------

